# Rabbit Awareness Week is coming!



## robert@fm (Jun 9, 2016)

One for @Sally71! 

http://www.rabbitawarenessweek.co.uk/


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you! 

Our rabbit has been roaming the garden today, mowing the lawn and pruning the rose bushes.  She's turning into a bit of a bully though - a couple of months back she chased next door's cat right out of the garden, and last weekend went one step further and actually attacked it with claws outstretched.  I heard a loud hissing/spitting noise and then the cat bolted over the fence quickly.  You can almost read her thoughts - "that's MY garden and MY family and I'm not sharing, get lost!" 
The cat is at least twice as big as the rabbit so part of me is quite pleased that she can stick up for herself


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2016)

There is a lovely country pub that we go to on a regular basis (3 times a week!!!) and on the driveway down to the car park there are always bunnies at the side of the road nibbling the grass. Its good this time of year as there are loads of little baby ones about too.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 10, 2016)

Haven't had Rabbit since I lived in Peckham.....  Then I took up with a vegetarian girl!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 10, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Haven't had Rabbit since I lived in Peckham.....  Then I took up with a vegetarian girl!!!



*YOU CAN GO OUT AND EAT THUMPER!!!!! *


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 10, 2016)

Just don't call them rabbits ( if you live on the Isle of Portland off the Dorset coast - you might get lynched) they are bunnies! A lot of Portlanders have stickers on their cars saying 'Keep Portland weird'.

I hasten to add I'm not a Portlander


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 10, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Just don't call them rabbits ( if you live on the Isle of Portland off the Dorset coast - you might get lynched) they are bunnies! A lot of Portlanders have stickers on their cars saying 'Keep Portland weird'.
> 
> I hasten to add I'm not a Portlander




If you want weird then be careful what you ask for.

I was coming home from work this evening and stopped off in a country lane by a meadow in to well you know.........relieve the call of nature. There were 2 rabbits in the meadow looking at a carrot which looked like it had fallen off the back of a farm trailer.  The carrot shouted to the rabbits 'Blimey fellas, it's a hot one toady isn't it?' One rabbit turned to the other and said 'Bloody hell can you believe that? A talking carrot'


----------



## Copepod (Jun 10, 2016)

A few years ago, I went to friends' wedding, which was held at an open air museum in Linkoping in Sweden. My friends told me about the hostel there, which was good value and interesting. They also told me about rabbit obedience competitions that were held there, and after initial disbelief, I saw the competition taking place on Saturday morning, when setting out on a bike lent by the groom. The competitors were heading home in boxes by the time I had returned from bike ride and changed into kilt for wedding.


----------

